# ca. 1937 Ward's Aircruiser Wagon



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Another good score I got from Ray @stoney. Wagons and trikes are starting to take over what little free space I had left! V/r Shawn


----------



## craterranch (Apr 21, 2022)

According to my dad, this was my grandmother's (born 1916).


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2022)

craterranch said:


> According to my dad, this was my grandmother's (born 1916).
> 
> View attachment 1611016
> 
> ...



She would have been about 20 years old then when she got the wagon. V/r Shawn


----------



## craterranch (Apr 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> She would have been about 20 years old then when she got the wagon. V/r Shawn



I know, the dates don't add up. Maybe they made this model for a long time before 1937, or maybe my dad misheard my grandmother when he learned the wagon's origins. It definitely wasn't purchased brand new for him since he was born in the mid-40's.


----------



## craterranch (Apr 21, 2022)

PS: Would be interested in some more info if anyone has any...old ads, etc. And yes, fair market value. Painted, obviously, but not rusty. Non-original wheels.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Wagons and trikes are starting to take over what little free space I had left! V/r Shawn



 Free space? I'm not familiar with that term... What is "free Space"?....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2022)

craterranch said:


> PS: Would be interested in some more info if anyone has any...old ads, etc. And yes, fair market value. Painted, obviously, but not rusty. Non-original wheels.



The wagon was not introduced that early. I have a copy of an original ad somewhere or maybe @cr250mark can help. Value is somewhere around $150-200 in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 21, 2022)

I scored this one from Mark recently !


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 21, 2022)

craterranch said:


> According to my dad, this was my grandmother's (born 1916).
> 
> View attachment 1611016
> 
> ...



It's too new to be Grandmas. Your dad probably got it used and his mom just kept it after he grew up. I have stuff from my kids still sitting around 25 years later.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Another good score I got from Ray @stoney. Wagons and trikes are starting to take over what little free space I had left! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1466875
> 
> ...



That's a beauty, Any idea who made it?


----------



## craterranch (Apr 21, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> It's too new to be Grandmas. Your dad probably got it used and his mom just kept it after he grew up. I have stuff from my kids still sitting around 25 years later.



It went to my Dad and my brothers and I played with it when we were kids in the 70's/80's. You're right that it wasn't hers as a girl, though.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 21, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> I have stuff from my kids still sitting around 25 years later.



You and me both!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 21, 2022)

catfish said:


> Free space? I'm not familiar with that term... What is "free Space"?....





"Free Space" is where to put "Extra Money"...  🤣


----------

